# Condom distribution at church - UCC likes the idea



## BJClark (Mar 31, 2009)

UCC?s health advocates press for increased condom distribution



> Highlighting the need for churches to be places of spiritual and physical wellness, UCAN, Inc. (United Church of Christ HIV and AIDS Network) has issued a statement encouraging condom distribution at places of worship.
> 
> The statement, presented to the UCC’s Wider Church Ministries joint board meeting in Cleveland March 19, comes on the heels of a renewed focus on the global HIV/AIDS epidemic.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 31, 2009)

Of course the UCC likes the idea. This "church" is about as apostate as they come.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 31, 2009)

I think we should fill them full of water and throw them at the man or woman behind the pulpits there.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2009)

Why is anyone shocked by this?


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)

They should not call themselves church when they do these kind of things


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 31, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> I think we should fill them full of water and throw them at the man or woman behind the pulpits there.



How funny  I was thinking of something similar--a water balloon fight amongst church members. Your idea is better though


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 31, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Why is anyone shocked by this?



I'm not, just typical progression of a synagogue of Satan.

-----Added 3/31/2009 at 06:35:24 EST-----




Re4mdant said:


> They should not call themselves church when they do these kind of things



-----Added 3/31/2009 at 06:43:13 EST-----

Let's suggest a needle exchange too.


----------



## Craig (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent...let the apostates cut off their own generations...less heretics to wade through


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 31, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Why is anyone shocked by this?



Indeed, nothing at all surprising here. The UCC has been apostate for years.


----------



## lshepler412 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think Pres. Obama belongs to the United Church of Christ. Extremely liberal church. They really need to change their name.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 31, 2009)

I actually wouldn't have (much of) a problem with this if they were actually declaring the Gospel and saying "Jesus is calling you out of this fornication and promiscuity".

*ducks in anticipation of bricks being thrown*


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 1, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should fill them full of water and throw them at the man or woman behind the pulpits there.
> ...



Oh, we can do that too!  The possibilities (within the context we've been speaking of, of course) are endless!


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 1, 2009)

whew, imagine my surprise! at first glance i thought the name of this thread was "condom distribution at church!"


----------



## TimV (Apr 1, 2009)

World Vision and Intervarsity have teamed up to get more money from us for PEPFAR, a US gov. agency led by a homo. They use the money to pass out condoms for prostitutes, and feel it's in their best interest for PEPFAR to grow.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 1, 2009)

sharing out condoms in church. what will they think of next? Advertizing abortion services?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2009)

Anton Bruckner said:


> sharing out condoms in church. what will they think of next? Advertizing abortion services?



We have local churches (PC(USA) and others) that advertise for Planned Parenthood. Already done...

(but I am sure you knew that... )


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 17, 2009)

Anton Bruckner said:


> sharing out condoms in church. what will they think of next? Advertizing abortion services?



Actually, here at St. Harvey Milk United Church of Christ we celebrate the Sacrament of Abortion every trimester. However, only those who have examined their conscience and found that they have none may worthily receive.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Anton Bruckner said:
> 
> 
> > sharing out condoms in church. what will they think of next? Advertizing abortion services?
> ...



Oh how sad.  Although I don't agree with the notion of handing out condoms at a church service, this seems a thousand times worse.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 18, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Anton Bruckner said:
> 
> 
> > sharing out condoms in church. what will they think of next? Advertizing abortion services?
> ...






All I can say is that ain't ever gonna happen at my church.


----------

